# Dark Cinematic Soundscapes and Eerie Ambient Atmospheres



## ResidentialEvil (Mar 3, 2005)

I just finished posting 6 tracks for FREE DOWNLOAD to promote our full length CD coming this Summer.

http://www.acidplanet.com/residential_evil

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

They sound great! I've added them to my collection. Please keep us posted on when you release the total CD!


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

They are great, keep us posted on the CD


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks so much for the link! Some of these shoudl be great for my Halloween party this year!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

These songs sound awesome!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent soundscape stuff. "Dead of Night" will be playing in the graveyard this year! I want a copy of the CD, too.


----------

